# Oriental cat



## Tyrell90 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi guys, how are oriental cats? I read something small and decided to pick one, hes one year old. Is there anything in particular I should know and for sure buy for the cat?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oriental cats are Siamese-like in appearance, but come in a variety of colors, and can be shorthair or longhair.. Here is more information on the breed from Cat Fanciers Association (CFA): Oriental Shorthair: Oriental – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc
and The International Cat Association (TICA) 
Oriental Longhair: https://tica.org/resources/our-cat-section/our-cats-breeds?view=article&id


----------

